
How my iPhone landed me with a £476 fine and made me a criminal - rinze
https://www.ft.com/content/e8a177d4-dfae-11e9-9743-db5a370481bc
======
chewz
> Someone must have been telling lies about Josef K., he knew he had done
> nothing wrong but, one morning, he was arrested.

[https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/k/kafka/franz/trial/chapter1....](https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/k/kafka/franz/trial/chapter1.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Castle_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Castle_\(novel\))

